# DHS Purchasing Large Quantity of Potassiom Iodide (anti radiation) Tablets



## DoubleA (Nov 9, 2012)

Disclaimer: I do not rely on InfoWars as a reliable news source.

Noticed this article on InfoWars:

» US Government Orders 14 Million Doses of Potassium Iodide Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!

First paragraph of article:
January 1, 2014 
The Department of Health and Human Services has ordered 14 million doses of potassium iodide, the compound that protects the body from radioactive poisoning in the aftermath of severe nuclear accidents, to be delivered before the beginning of February.

The article further indicates no prior solications of this type/magnitude have been published.

This is the link to the Federal Business Opportunities page with the actual solicitation:

https://www.fbo.gov/index?s=opportu...35272c80ad292aeb9d1ba7&tab=core&tabmode=list&

This is the (abbreviated) text of the solicitation:
Solicitation Number: 
14-284-SOL-0015A Notice Type: 
Combined Synopsis/Solicitation Synopsis: 
Added: Dec 06, 2013 3:35 pm 
(i) This is a combined synopsis/solicitation for a commercial item prepared in accordance with FAR Subpart 12.6, as supplemented with additional information in this notice. This announcement constitutes the only solicitation; proposals are being requested and a written solicitation will not be issued.

(ii) The solicitation number is 14-284-SOL-0015A. This solicitation is issued as an Request for Quote (RFQ).

(iii) The corresponding NAICS code is 325412 and the small business standard size is 750 employees.

(iv) The contract line item number, item, quantity and unit of measure is :

Line No. 001; potassium iodide tablet, 65mg, unit dose package of 20s; 700,000 packages (of 20s)

(v) Delivery is required on or before February 1, 2014. Delivery will be made to: DHHS, SSC, Bldg #5 Receiving Dock, PErry Point,MD 21902

-------------------------------

I find this interesting. Could DHS be concerned with recent problems with the Fukushima reactor in Japan, or, is something else brewing????

14 million doses of anti-radiation tablets? That's a LOT of doses.

Your thoughts?

Could be a good idea not to wander to far from home in February or March...


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

700,000 packages? That doesn't even cover one decent sized city... even if it was 14 million packages I wouldn't be too worried.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Why would you not see InfoWars as a reliable source. Take the news items they offer and draw your own conclusions.

Why would they be doing this? This thread is a good indicator...
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/news-links/6663-folks-west-rockies-looks-like-you-danger.html

There is cause for concern.

It isn't a nuclear panacea, either.

CDC Radiation Emergencies | Facts About Potassium Iodide (KI)

Get yours without waiting for the government to give it to you...

IOSAT? Potassium Iodide Tablets


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm in Northern California, although not directly on the coast. May not count for much if Fukushima really goes sideways, but, I don't have to worry about Godzilla. :roll:

I've got Potassium Iodide on hand already, ordered a few more earlier this morning- they're not expensive.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

They just like to spend money


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

DoubleA said:


> I'm in Northern California, although not directly on the coast. May not count for much if Fukushima really goes sideways, but, I don't have to worry about Godzilla. :roll:
> 
> I've got Potassium Iodide on hand already, ordered a few more earlier this morning- they're not expensive.


How are you going to know when to take it?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Arizona Infidel said:


> How are you going to know when to take it?


Ain't that the rub!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The govt is probably just beefing up their supplies. I have a friend who works for the govt. She told me over 10 yrs that the govt has been stockpiling this. I offered to give her some and that's when she informed that she was already covered.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Why do they always leave me out! I didn't get any of the ammo or a MRAP and now I didn't get radiation tabs! It's gotta be true because its on infowars! :roll:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> Why do they always leave me out! I didn't get any of the ammo or a MRAP and now I didn't get radiation tabs! It's gotta be true because its on infowars! :roll:


Oh, looky! This is from a government site and not some lunatic's site!

https://www.fbo.gov/index?s=opportu...35272c80ad292aeb9d1ba7&tab=core&tabmode=list&

Now, as stated earlier, take the information and judge its usefulness.

:razz:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't want an MRAP. Nowhere to park it and I can't afford the maintenance of most anything the military uses.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Denton said:


> I don't want an MRAP. Nowhere to park it and I can't afford the maintenance of most anything the military uses.


I'm just pissed because I never saw one and no body asked me if I wanted to go to MRAP driving school!  On a serious note I have noticed that the armored vehicles that were purchased by my local departments are coming up for sale are gone all together. Apparently the cool factor wore off after the first service.


----------



## Mike45 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nathan Jefferson said:


> 700,000 packages? That doesn't even cover one decent sized city... even if it was 14 million packages I wouldn't be too worried.


Its probably just enough for the gov't and some of the military to protect them. But if there isn't enough for everyone, they will have nothing to govern....


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Why do they always leave me out! I didn't get any of the ammo or a MRAP and now I didn't get radiation tabs! It's gotta be true because its on infowars! :roll:


Meanwhile at a nearby RV storage facility Nurse Holly has a fully loaded down with ammo MRAP and a fresh stock of Potassium Iondine tabs:lol:


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Nathan Jefferson said:


> 700,000 packages? That doesn't even cover one decent sized city... even if it was 14 million packages I wouldn't be too worried.


Maybe the doses aren't for the residents of a city but for the members of DHS.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

It is a conspiracy! First they tell us the west coast is going to be glowing soon, then make it known they are buying potassium iodine. Another crisis that Obama can save us from. Takes the attention off everything else.


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 9, 2012)

Arizona Infidel said:


> How are you going to know when to take it?


Hmmm. Good question. When the indigenous feral cat population starts glowing in the dark- it's time.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Iodine tablets are meant to protect only against radioactive iodine isotopes when your body is depleted of its natural iodine. If you use iodized salt the tablets are worthless to you because you already have a surplus of iodine in your system. A good balanced diet is better than all the pills in the world.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mmmmmmmm............ 1st they order large quantities of MRE's, now they are updating the stock of potassium iodine. I wonder what's next?


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Meanwhile at a nearby RV storage facility Nurse Holly has a fully loaded down with ammo MRAP and a fresh stock of Potassium Iondine tabs:lol:


She never lets me drive.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> She never lets me drive.


Consider it a blessing if you are taking the Prius.


----------

